# Could use some ideas



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

One of my great loves is cars. All things cars. And combine that with a natural love for diversion, I'm naturally inclined to enjoy racing games/sims.

As an extension to that, I'm in need to improve upon my racing setup.










Here it is, before I put two pieces of MDF on front, and on the bottom piece. It all folds up fairly flat to store in the closet. (If you google 'forza wheel stand' on images, it looks exactly like the third result - the one I modeled mine on)

I have a few problems right now, and I'll list them in order of importance:

1) it keeps sagging. The vertical and horizontal pieces are on a bolt to rotate. I originally just had a pin holding it in place when deployed, but then had to add another bolt, and it still wants to sink. It's way too top heavy with my current hardware to hold the desired angle.

2) it's pretty heavy. I need to lighten it up, if possible. Or, have rubber casters to move it around, but be perfectly still while driving.

3) it's ugly. Even when it's been (mostly) painted black, it's an eyesore. My next version (or this one, if I can fix it) will be painted white. But it's still not elegant.

Thoughts?

I'll post a little more on this a bit later.


----------



## gwbutch (Jun 11, 2009)

I think you will have to add vertical supports/braces on the sides, closest to the sitting position. This would help greatly for #1, but deter from #2 and #3.


----------



## r32 (Feb 19, 2010)

Cool stuff. I'm going to build an arcade cabinet later this year. You can get lots of ideas for projects like this from this forum: Build Your Own Arcade Controls Forum - Index

There are some incredible projects.


----------



## Dereklee (Jul 15, 2010)

gwbutch said:


> I think you will have to add vertical supports/braces on the sides, closest to the sitting position. This would help greatly for #1, but deter from #2 and #3.


yep, i agree with George.
and as for 3#, i think just polishing it may be better than painting...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Use ply instead of 2x for the uprights would save at least half the weight with the mentioned kickers to help with the sagging?


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

It's been so long since I asked about this I had forgotten about it. I've not driven once since I asked, but with GT5 coming out (finally) in November, that's going to change. I still have to reconcile being able to store it in the closet over everything else, so that plays a good bit into the discussion. I think the vertical supports are actually 1x4 whiteboard, but the MDF was the real hog.

I might look into a redesign in a couple of months to (hopefully) accommodate a G27 steering wheel (go to Amazon - it's awesome), but there are much bigger priorities right now, including cleaning out that closet for it to go in.


----------



## Mike Dawson (Jul 28, 2010)

cool idea!


----------

